# pink eye rims & entropian



## nikjoshkatie (Oct 25, 2007)

Hi everybody, my name is Donna, I have a 16 month old girl named Katie and live in New Zealand. Yesterday I took her to a specialist eye vet as my normal vet thought she has a problem with her left lower eyelid. This rim has never fully blackened up and remains partly pink top and bottom. When I collected her from the breeder at 8 weeks old she told me that the lids wil fully darken up as she develops, but this has never happened. Anyway, the eye vet said she has a mild entropian which has developed over time due to the pink lids being more sensitive, and she will alwyas have on-going problems with tear stains & eye irritation because of the lashes brushing against the eye. No cornea damage has occurred and her sight is fine. He has prescribed an eye gel to use daily to help her discomfort. He discussed an operation to remove the part of the lower lid that is causing the problem, which I may have to consider in the future. Has anyone else experienced simialr problems with pink eye rims or entropian? I'm not sure whether to take this matter up with the breeder or not since she assured me the rims would blacken. Additonally my girl has got quite a bad underbite, maybe I bought a dog that had a few genetic defects? I certainly thought I was getting a good quality dog as I paid $1600 NZ dollars for her. many thanks in anticipation for you comments.


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

I dont have any experience with the issues you explained but I wanted to ask about the breeder. Did you receive a health contract with your purchase? If so, does it state how long the breeder will stand behind the pup for health issues? It would not hurt to call the breeder and discuss the matter with her. The breeder may be able to give you info on the condition or even offer to help with the surgery costs. It never hurts to keep the breeder in the loop on something like this. If she doesn't offer her help, just do whatever your vet and your heart says to do. The pink eye rims and underbite does not affect the way you feel about your baby and doesn't mean she isn't a great pet, and I am sure she adores you as a mommy.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

I've never heard of the pink eye rim part, but entropion is listed as a disease common to Maltese (as well as ectopic cilia like distichiasis). Surgery does permanently solve the problem.


----------



## Isabella22 (Jul 22, 2009)

Hi - I know I'm coming on to this discussion late - but I wanted to see if there were any recent developments and if you've had any other issues as a result to your baby's pink eye rim... 
My girl (who just turned 1 yrs old yesterday) also has an almost completely pink eye rim... She has a dark spot on each corner and the rest is pink... 
My breeder also assured me the pigment would come in by 1 year as it had never happened to her before - but obviously that didn't happen... 
I don't have a problem with it and at this point would be a little sad if the darker pigment came in because I think it makes her special - but I worry if this could affect anything health wise... 
I'd attach a picture but I can't figure out how to... 
Thanks!


----------



## nikjoshkatie (Oct 25, 2007)

QUOTE (Isabella22 @ Jul 22 2009, 01:18 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=808286


> Hi - I know I'm coming on to this discussion late - but I wanted to see if there were any recent developments and if you've had any other issues as a result to your baby's pink eye rim...
> My girl (who just turned 1 yrs old yesterday) also has an almost completely pink eye rim... She has a dark spot on each corner and the rest is pink...
> My breeder also assured me the pigment would come in by 1 year as it had never happened to her before - but obviously that didn't happen...
> I don't have a problem with it and at this point would be a little sad if the darker pigment came in because I think it makes her special - but I worry if this could affect anything health wise...
> ...


----------



## nikjoshkatie (Oct 25, 2007)

QUOTE (nikjoshkatie @ Jul 22 2009, 01:55 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=808302


> QUOTE (Isabella22 @ Jul 22 2009, 01:18 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=808286





> Hi - I know I'm coming on to this discussion late - but I wanted to see if there were any recent developments and if you've had any other issues as a result to your baby's pink eye rim...
> My girl (who just turned 1 yrs old yesterday) also has an almost completely pink eye rim... She has a dark spot on each corner and the rest is pink...
> My breeder also assured me the pigment would come in by 1 year as it had never happened to her before - but obviously that didn't happen...
> I don't have a problem with it and at this point would be a little sad if the darker pigment came in because I think it makes her special - but I worry if this could affect anything health wise...
> ...


[/B][/QUOTE]

Hi thanks for your message. My breeder denied anything was wrong with Katie's eyelid even tho I sent her photos of it. She sad she could not see anything wrong and that it looked normal. The photos clearly showed it swollen and red and not black to the edge. It seems to be worse in the summer, now that is winter here in New Zealand it is not getting so irritated. The eye vet gave me some drops for it but said it was not bad enough for surgery. I would never buy off someone who is not a registered kennel club breeder again. Katie also has an undershot jaw and I was promised tt she would be onnly about 2.4kg full grown which was the parents weight. She ended up as 3.4kg and I was told by the breeder that it was becasue I overfeed. When she got spayed the vet told me she had hardly any body fat at all.Anyway I love her no matter what her size.The eye vet said that because of the pink rim ti would be more prone to irritations fromwm wind, sun etc, Hopethis is helpful


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

It sounds like this developed as the pet got older. As with any white animal they can be prone to albinism. Hense the pink eye rims. Entropian is when the lid turns into the eye and then the eye lashes would brush the eye causing tearing and tear staining. It actually traps the tears so they cannot drain off easily. Maltese can develop this, and a breeder might not know it will develop. 
Here is a thought on how big a puppy will get. You have a baby (human) and you ask the doctor how big the baby will get full grown. All he knows is how big the parents are and how big the grand parents are and other close relatives. How can this doctor be certain of how big this baby will get? There are no garantees in how big the puppy will get or have any health issues down the road. It's being part of being an individual. It's life. JMO
Tina


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

I don't think partial pink eye rims is albinoism but is prevalent in maltese with weak pigment. I'm sure somewhere
in their pedigree there are some with missing pigment on the eyes or nose or lips. It doesn't mean there's anything
healthwise wrong. Entropion can happen with or without pigment and is mostly inherited.


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

QUOTE (Cosy @ Jul 21 2009, 11:41 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=808366


> I don't think partial pink eye rims is albinoism but is prevalent in maltese with weak pigment. I'm sure somewhere
> in their pedigree there are some with missing pigment on the eyes or nose or lips. It doesn't mean there's anything
> healthwise wrong. Entropion can happen with or without pigment and is mostly inherited.[/B]


Yes, you are right Brit. Some Maltese do not have strong pigment. I have a boy puppy that should have strong pigment, but his paws are not filled in completely yet. Both parents' pigment is good and as far as I know it is strong in the background of these two parents. So, it's like "what gives". It happens and there isn't anything that can be done about it but go back to the drawing board of genetics.
Tina


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

I have a friend whose toy poodle's eye lashes grow into the eye instead of directed the way they should be. She told me the vet said it was quite common. It could be operated on but there was no guarantee that the lashes would not grow back. She chose to put the ointment in her dogs eyes daily. I also have a friend (human) that has the same condition. She goes to the eye dr. every so often to have her lashes plucked.
Here is a website to look at. [url}http://www.merckvetmanual.com/mvm/index.jsp?cfile=htm/bc/30105.htm[/url]

Edit: well I can see that isn't going to connect you. Just enter www.merckvetmanual.com and click under eyes.


----------



## Kylie's mommy (Jul 23, 2016)

My 12 week old has no pigmentation in either eye, I am so worried about her eyes.


----------

